# the Ginger



## julguribye (Dec 3, 2001)

Does anyone here remember all the talk about that the new "breaktrough digital device" (iPod) was the "GINGER". (Code name.)
Here's what the "Ginger" REALLY is...

http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,186660,00.html


----------



## iKevin (Dec 3, 2001)

Yeah, what a crock....I knew when I saw Steve Jobs name on the hype that it wasn't going to meet expectations.


----------



## uoba (Dec 3, 2001)

I was convinced that it was gonna levitate!


----------



## .dev.lqd (Dec 3, 2001)

The hype was created by someone who was enthusiastic enough about the project to leak information of merely its existence, with few other details. 

I've yet to hear anyone actually knock this invention on its merits, rather than its circumstances. It's an innovative, simple, efficient and CLEAN mode of transportation in metropolitan and urban areas, if it ever gets accepted. 

Most people complaining about it are probably the same people who bitched because the iPod didn't microwave their TV dinners for them while it downloaded porn to burn to DVD.

(uoba, your post got in the way while I was ranting- more directed at the 'what a crock' comment)


----------



## uoba (Dec 3, 2001)

But I know here in the UK, it will have to overcome the Twat-factor!    ala those damn one-legged scooted things for nasty cityboys!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Dec 3, 2001)

But this first version of it is underpowered and overpriced. At $3000 for the consumer model ($8000 for the industrial), it only goes 12 miles per hour (17 at it's top speed). With those limitations the only real usage for it will be people with deep pockets in the city who travel 2-3 miles one way. Anything more and the time factor becomes a problem. However, if you can get the speed up to 30/mph, then someone with a 10 mile commute could make it 20 minutes or so, which is much more realistic. I don't know about the rest of the country, but here in Atlanta, most commutes are at least 30 miles, so for commuter traffic it wouldn't work for most people here. NYC is obviously different.

Still, at that price ($3000), I have to ask... Why use Segway instead of a BiCycle? How about taking the Segways engine and motorizing a bike with it?

Seems much more logical to me....


----------



## iKevin (Dec 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .dev.lqd _
> *The hype was created by someone who was enthusiastic enough about the project to leak information of merely its existence, with few other details.
> 
> I've yet to hear anyone actually knock this invention on its merits, rather than its circumstances. It's an innovative, simple, efficient and CLEAN mode of transportation in metropolitan and urban areas, if it ever gets accepted.
> ...



You can rant all you want...but the case is clear.  Both this and the iPod were heavily misrepresented by Steve Jobs as to their actual value to users/world.  I will admit that perhaps Ginger is somewhat of a minor innovation....but it's far from ground breaking.

Just look at what it is...a self propelled bike that has a excellent sense of balance...big freakin deal


----------



## uoba (Dec 3, 2001)




----------



## iKevin (Dec 3, 2001)

The Bitch Slapper[TM] ....it's a firewire device that attaches to any Macintosh or PC which will bitch slap you whenever you need it.  It will initially be marketed to Mac users since they are the most prone to believe devices are "Revolutionary".

Keep in mind that in no way am I personally attacking you guys.  Everyone is entitiled to their opinion.  I for instance will admit the iPod is cool....I just think it's far from revolutionary....same with the Ginger


----------



## twyg (Dec 3, 2001)

Honestly people have got some high expectations. Quit complaining. 

You certainly wouldn't catch me dead on a "stand-up" model hover craft, much less putting on foot pads that levitate me instantly from my house to the train. (Albeit that's would be cool.)

I feel that Steve Jobs is right, this is something that "COULD" (seems the whiners always miss the catch words like that) innovate travel. This exact model will not re-invent travel as we know it, but what if this sort of concept, and more importantly it's implementation, is placed into cars the size of the current "smart" car? Now we see clean, efficent methods of transportation. Look at the big picture. People in high places get there because they set goals for the future so when you take a baby step to that ultimate goal, you're still getting there. (Sometimes we don't take a step forward, look at those stupid foam noodle things... sold like hot cakes for no purpose at all) 

"IT" is, I believe, a definate step forward in the innovation of travel as we know it. That is the ultimate goal for some. Clean, efficent, fast methods of transport. This is just one component to the puzzle that is the goal. 

Think different. My point is, just because this doesn't create an inter-stellar portal from my computer room to the fridge doesn't mean it's crap!

So... I think it rocks. This wasn't meant to drive you ten miles, it was meant for people like me who have just over a mile to commute, or those who need to get across town without using the subway, or a cab. If I see someone on the highway with this thing I swear I'll take 'em out, there's no reason they should be invading the gene pool.

In defense of those who's expectations weren't met, expectations are opinions formed in our head, and when the facts meet the fiction... well, it can be less than extraordinary. I would have loved to see one of these with a Stirling engine. Oh well, maybe next time.

Look forward at the long run please, and less at the details. After all if we didn't we'd still be throwing stones at animals in the bush.


----------



## uoba (Dec 3, 2001)

I fear I beat you to your invention!

I developed a similar model but one which could slap multiple bitches at the same time, it's called the <b>BadBitchBatchSlapper!</b> 

(albeit yours is to "bitchslap" mine is to slap bitches (see my warez thread elsewhere!  )


----------



## iKevin (Dec 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *I fear I beat you to your invention!
> 
> I developed a similar model but one which could slap multiple bitches at the same time, it's called the <b>BadBitchBatchSlapper!</b>
> ...



OOOO,  yours has potential.  I bet the commercials would be great.

TWGY...There's always someone that feels they have to use insults to prove their point....

Uoba, perhaps we can test out the BadBitchBatchSlapper on him.


----------



## tismey (Dec 3, 2001)

...if there hadn't been all the 'Ginger' hype, then you'd think that the Segway was great (and if Steve hadn't been involved, would you care?). From what I've read, it sounds like a truly innovative piece of engineering. Yes, the (projected) prices for the (a very long way off) production model sound high, but DVD players cost a bundle when they first came out. you people...


----------



## ScottW (Dec 3, 2001)

I paid $999 for a 30 hour TiVo when they first came out.

Now look at the prices. 

I think this device will have excellent applications. Whether or not everyone will have one, two or three is another matter. Remember, not every device has to be within the budget of every person or be usable by every person.

Hmmm.... iPod?

Admin


----------



## swizcore (Dec 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by iKevin _
> *
> 
> OOOO,  yours has potential.  I bet the commercials would be great.
> ...



Twyg wasnt insulting anyone with his post. He's a big help around here and has earned his "creds"; where are yours?


----------



## iKevin (Dec 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *
> 
> Twyg wasnt insulting anyone with his post. He's a big help around here and has earned his "creds"; where are yours? *



I wasn't aware this forum needed credits...If so what do you bring to the table other than an attitude?


----------



## swizcore (Dec 3, 2001)

"...Uoba, perhaps we can test out the BadBitchBatchSlapper on him."

hmmm attitude huh...

I'll end it here. No need to clog the boards with arguing.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Dec 3, 2001)

Cool invention, I think a lot of this backlash will dissapear once people get to ride it, just like most of the iPod bashing dissapeared when real people got their hands on it. Unfortunately, consumers will have to wait a year, and by that time, many people may have made up their minds.

I think the time has come to start thinking seriously about public pnumatic tube transportation.


----------



## iKevin (Dec 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *"...Uoba, perhaps we can test out the BadBitchBatchSlapper on him."
> 
> hmmm attitude huh...
> ...



True


----------



## Matrix Agent (Dec 3, 2001)

If someone is being argumentive in a non-productive and insulting way for a continuing period, report him to the forum moderator or to the admin. We too do not want to see this site dragged down to the level where it is no longer fun and informative.


----------



## simX (Dec 3, 2001)

MacOSX.com is actually one of the few forums I enjoy, because I DO get help here.  And contrary to what this thread shows, there are actually only a few people who insult and give counterproductive arguments.  There have always been a few threads where tempers are high and insulting sometimes gets in the way, but if you look at the majority of the threads, most of them are dealing with problems and such, even the ones in the General Discussion forum (which everybody seems to crowd in).  Unlike MacCentral's forums, or other ones, I have actually been able to get a few responses on my rare problems, and often times they have worked.


----------



## scruffy (Dec 3, 2001)

uoba - what exactly is the "twat-factor"?  Sounds to me like an 'adventure' series that you shouldn't admit to watching around prospective girlfriends...


----------



## apb3 (Dec 3, 2001)

Ginger is a great first step. I may buy one  for my commute through the sumner and Callahan tunnels. It'd be faster that the "T" here in boston.. I currently take the Blue line and from my door to my 24th floor office it's 30 minutes if you catch the trains right on time. 

Oh, iKevin, here's a tissue... 

I just think you may have mistaken this board for some other board. This is one of the most cohesive and helpful around.

AND! it just occurred to me. With the "Big Dig" here in Boston we should be getting these airdropped to us like those yellow MREs the Afghanis are getting... Man could I get through traffic. And once the Dig is finished and Boston is the Utopia it is supposed to be, I can still drive it above ground instead of under the city in my car...


----------



## Jadey (Dec 3, 2001)

Since I've been living in a cave, under a rock, I really hadn't heard of the Ginger until just two days before it was announced what if finally was. My impressions of it... I thought it was cool. I agree that overcrowded cities need something to transport people other than cars. But.. I wouldn't buy one. My reason is a climate thing. Right now the roads here are so full of snow, I am using 4x4 in my jeep in town. I don't think the Segway could plow through those conditions. In a more southern city however, I would use one. It may not be the fastest thing, but how fast can your car get in a gridlocked city block anyway?


----------



## uoba (Dec 4, 2001)

The Twat-factor is particular to the UK, and particular to inner-cities!!!

Twat is a derogatory word, but is particularly reserved for flash show-off young males with more money than sense, and like to show it.

Particularly reserved for city stock traders with priviledge backgrounds and attitudes to match. 

perhaps someone from the UK can elaborate?

(Please excuse  my spelling, I'm not used to big words!)


----------



## marmoset (Dec 4, 2001)

I have a 1 mile walk on both ends of a bus commute.  I also work on an Army base where I maintain two desks, a quarter-mile apart from each other.  I am the target market.


----------



## Machammer (Dec 4, 2001)

I'll wait  for a model with a gun rack. Do you know of anybody who sells those cute little tires so I can chop it too...



XP is an emoticon


----------

